# Who will Raku end up with in Nisekoi?



## PowerStone (Jul 1, 2015)

Im not into the romance comedy type of animes... but this one is way different. I just started this anime (thanks to jstars victory vs+) and im hooked on it. My type of genres are Action/Adventure, so it was weird getting into this anime. I now realize that there are 3 teams that the fanbase has split up to. This has driven me crazy. Team Chitoge, Team Onodera, and that other team im not up to yet.. anyways, Im personally on Team Chitoge, so whenever i see a Onodera/Raku moment... i feel really angry. This is all besides the point, my question is... Who do you think Raku will end up with?


----------



## Eki (Jul 3, 2015)

No one because whoever is drawing/creating Nisekoi is milking the shit out of it's pointless slice of life shit. Normally I wouldn't care, becuase I love me some life pie, but when you give the readers/viewers one chapter of actual movement of plot out of every fifty or so chapters, then like, FUCK.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 4, 2015)

*It's pretty clear*










Now that you know the ending, you can start on a _real _romcom like School Rumble and/or Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki Kun.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2015)

Chitoge or nobody. Any other outcome would be so unpredictable that it doesn't make sense to even try.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 4, 2015)

The best girl obviously.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chitoge


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2015)

I mean ... the girl who've appear the most.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 6, 2015)

So, how many girls are after Raku's dick now? I'd guess about 10.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2015)

Give or take.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2015)

Chitoge .

And this is not different, almost eveyr single harem goes like this:

- Main character in love with chldhood friend/has no interest in love
- New girl appears
- A ton of girls suddenly start to appear and fall for him
- A ton of whatever slice of life or any other setting the harem is in.
- Main character falls for the girl he just met at the beginning of the story

All of the Raku x Onodera is just to milk out as much as possible from this.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 14, 2015)

If Chitoge doesn't win it's going to be a very big asspull and cause a nuclear meltdown in the fandom.

Onodera is one of the most obvious red herrings I've seen recently


----------



## Savior (Jul 22, 2015)

Ondodera I wish.

Chitoge most likely.


----------

